# where's the door..what day is it?



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm a new boy as of today..Gold Coast location with an Outback. I'm a friend of "Gunston" and next Saturday us and possibly one more are headin' up Tally Creek.We'll post some pix..Shane


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Shane. THe ouback is a fine boat. I'm sure you'll enjoy fishing her with the local akffrs


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard Shane. I look forward to seeing your pics. By the way....watch your back up that creek with Gunston...he looks a little dodgy in the sig pic of his :lol: .

JT


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Gday Shane, tally creek is a sweet place for a paddle/peddle, should be a few trevs and bream around, not to mention some good flatties around the banks. best of luck, and don't forget the camera.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

gday gday


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up JT..I went and had a look at his profile photo!..I'll definitely check my six.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Enjoy the Hobie & Welcome


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome Shane, last time out with Chris he mentioned he had a Hobie mate so may catch up on the water with you one time.

I normally don't mention him to often in public places, as he can lead you astray when only an innocent :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hey steady on you blokes  I'm a top bloke You ask my MUM :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Welcome Shane 

Chris


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdN0nQgAAA/fgAASQGEAEIBAGIAu552AIABA00Qp7VHpig02nqCjQ0AAABAkFGqZD5GG+Mvm1GlKocK53fhMSGP4vO1Ysuvu8CIuG0U6ttM0vCN0p/eE9EzomRV1LHsXckU4UJDTdJ0I


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

OH Gunston

:lol: :lol: You have some real probs I think mate, and this forum aint gonna help one tiny little bit :roll: geez I wish I could come on this trip you and I could help each other  :wink: Have fun boy's and welcome Shane, you know when you saw that sign that read.

WRONG WAY TURN BACK

You should have turned around mate, no one can help you now.

:roll: Troppo maybe :? mmm maybe not.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> gold coasters


As a coaster can soak up beer, that multi purpose word may be applicable here as well Red :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah Dodge I can see what it takes to become a really true, elite member mate.

However I dont think I've got it.

Very smooth mate :lol: very smooth.

 fishing Russ


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

Wellcome Shane see you on the water


----------

